# Dometic fridge door catch



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can get a replacement sliding door catch for a Dometic RMT 7655L fridge?

Thanks to all

Robflyer


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If it's less than 1 year old ring Dometic and they will send you one, if it's 1 to 2 years old ring your dealer and they should get you one from Dometic.
If it's the same as ours whatever you do will be a waste of time as we have had 2 replacements in the 1st year. All I do now is leave out the fixing screw and if the metal bit comes out of the slot it's easier to put it back in.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

B*gger. Mine's now 1 yr and 1 day old, and I no longer have a relationship with my supplying dealer.

Mind you, have managed with it held together with duct tape for the last 6 months....


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Rosbotham said:


> B*gger. Mine's now 1 yr and 1 day old, and I no longer have a relationship with my supplying dealer.


I've fallen out with the dealer I bought it from but I've used another Burstner dealer for the warranty work.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hello,

Got Fed up of buying them so made my own metal one. Never broke since

Trev


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Fridge*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got ded up of buying them so made my own metal one. Never broke since
> 
> Trev


Good idea, when I rang Dometic up for the 2nd one I asked them to send me two, when they asked me why I said that it would save me a phone call next week. They only sent one though.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The good news is as already mentioned - You can get a replacement kit direct from Dometic
The bad news is the kit costs around £16 including postage

And the not so good news - its exactly the same as the one you have - weak as dish water and likely to break the first time you use it.

Perhaps there is a market for you here Trev in selling metal Dometic fridge door lits


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ikea Moment*



Vennwood said:


> The good news is as already mentioned - You can get a replacement kit direct from Dometic
> The bad news is the kit costs around £16 including postage
> 
> And the not so good news - its exactly the same as the one you have - weak as dish water and likely to break the first time you use it.
> ...


May need to be a bit more bespoke.

Was an Ikea Moment.

I am in a charitable mood too so.....

Fed up of replacing the catch, found one of those "Z" shaped allen/Zeta/Unbrako keys shipped with Ikea FlatPack furniture. Formed it into a "U" shape* has been a trusty latch ever since.

*Twist in a vice with a pair of mole grips or between two set of mole grips

E&OE!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Ah - not what I thought. I was refering to the sliding door catch in the centre of the door at the top. The bit that you slide across to lock the door when on the move and also to lock the door in the slightly open position when not in use. The sliding catch is £16 and made of plastic and its the tiny lug that breaks off whenever you inadvertently move the latch to locked position then try and close the door - breaking off the lug. It would be so easy to make this out of a little bit of aluminium for the same cost and it would last forever.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*U*

Ah the Fridge/Freezer version!

Poster mentioned "Fridge"

Well if it helps, anyone with the Single door fridge. The "U" piece I made can be used to prop the door open too. Simply pop one end in the door capping and the other in the metal frame on the fridge.

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The RMT 7655L is a fridge / freezer two door type 

http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/...ct-display-refrigerators/?productdataid=68455

Fridge or freezer it is the same - one for the fridge and one for the freezer - if both bust then £32 for two bits of plastic


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks folks for all the replies.

Yes it is the sliding catch that is the problem - the whole assembly is so fragile that I really can't imagine why Dometic made it this way. Part of the catch is actually molded into the door so you can't replace the whole assembly. The offending piece is as per attachment. Split right through the screw hole.

Best regards

Robflyer


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

The piece shown in your picture is part of the kit they supply, along with a new screw. If you turn the piece over there is a very small lug and that's the bit that also breaks off.

As you say its very poorly made - best of luck and they have plenty in stock (I wonder why??????)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Subject*

Just while we are on the subject. Recently found that they still sell quite a few Domestic Gas Fridges in Europe for remote use on LPG.

They are a fraction of what Dometic units are too.

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Subject*



teemyob said:


> Just while we are on the subject. Recently found that they still sell quite a few Domestic Gas Fridges in Europe for remote use on LPG.
> 
> They are a fraction of what Dometic units are too.
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trev,

In the Netherlands and Belgium, they sell the HB2500 much cheaper than here as well - I'm considering picking one up on our next trip to Europe

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Subject*



Vennwood said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Just while we are on the subject. Recently found that they still sell quite a few Domestic Gas Fridges in Europe for remote use on LPG.
> ...


Hello Pete,

I have been looking on google.de google.de and so on but the Strong Euro Week pound seemed to make them around the same price (correct me if I am wrong)?.

Example

Trev


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Certainly the £ v Euro hasn't helped but its on the way back up (I hope) I was looking at a Belgian site around a month or two ago and the HB2500 was selling for 575 Euros however the shipping cost was over a 100 Euros hence the idea of collecting it. If you are interested I will dig out the web site details

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Website*



Vennwood said:


> Certainly the £ v Euro hasn't helped but its on the way back up (I hope) I was looking at a Belgian site around a month or two ago and the HB2500 was selling for 575 Euros however the shipping cost was over a 100 Euros hence the idea of collecting it. If you are interested I will dig out the web site details
> 
> Pete


VERY

We dock in Belgium on the 10th June!

Thanks,
Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Give me a couple of days and when I get back home I will send you the details. (I'm on my laptop on my way to Exmouth for a couple of days)


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Fridge catch*

Search www.leisureshopdirect.co.uk they have the sliding catches. make sure you have yours in your hand to compare the pictures. There are some slight differences, make sure you get the right one.
I got one no problem from them, i am sure it was under a tenner.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Jeez, it's £14.67 to replace mine...think I'll stay with duct tape...


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

Steersy,

Many thanks. The cost with postage is over £17.00!! I e-mailed Dometic and they put me on to Leisureshopdirect.com.
I will ring them tomorrow.
Best regards

Robflyer


----------

